# Elddis Autoquest 100 mpg



## izzy (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone know the official mpg for the Elddis Autoquest 100 ? 2.2HDI Peugot chassis :?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

that depends on where you drive and your right foot also the number of miles on the clock so 18 to 28 mpg
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

Hi

There will be official figures for a Peugeot commercial van - in the handbook - but official MPG figures do not have to be quoted for campers.

I had an old shape Peurgeot 2.2 with a Compass 400 on the back and it did about 29 mpg.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi izzy and welcome to MHFacts!

According to the title of your post its pretty damn good already :roll: 

pete


----------



## izzy (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for that pete very well spotted but have you any info ?

Izzy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

we had the 200 version; 2004 model with 2.2 HDI engine, and averaged 30mpg from that. This included UK trips and long continental holidays with motorway runs.

G


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

My new 115 runs between 31 & 35mpg at around 2200rpm (60-65 mph) above those speeds drag builds up exponentially and the increase in consumption is quite impressive 8O 8O


----------



## 105693 (Jul 8, 2007)

Do motorhomes have official mpg rates?ive always been dubious of figures given anyway,didnt they used to give top rates on cars based on driving at a steady 55 mph?
I have both an Autoquest 400 and also a boxer 2.2 panel van for my work,both 2007 models.The Autoquest seems to be achieving about 32 mpg and i seem to be getting a similar amount with my panel van.The motorhome obviously has the overhead cab cutting down the rate,however it is driven in a more friendly steady way than the work van.
Dont forget the onboard computer which will show data with overall mpg plus mpg for a particular trip.This is the press button in the end of the indicator switch on the RH side,down to the right is the mode button with an up and down arrow button where you can get all sorts of data,average speed,running time of van etc


----------

